# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Sick tomato frog, please help

## ryanw

hi every one, i have a sick tomato frog and could really do with your advice, i have viewed the first aid section and none of the symptoms seem to fit. i have a pair of sub adult tomatoes that were both fine and bright, however recently the male became brown and went off his food, he now has a large grey-blue patch on his back that looks sticky and almost translucent as if a patch of skin has peeled off, it is now over a week since his last meal. i have split them up and the female is still bright and seems unaffected, any advice would be really appreciated by both of us

----------


## clownonfire

> hi every one, i have a sick tomato frog and could really do with your advice, i have viewed the first aid section and none of the symptoms seem to fit. i have a pair of sub adult tomatoes that were both fine and bright, however recently the male became brown and went off his food, he now has a large grey-blue patch on his back that looks sticky and almost translucent as if a patch of skin has peeled off, it is now over a week since his last meal. i have split them up and the female is still bright and seems unaffected, any advice would be really appreciated by both of us


Hi Ryan, very sorry to read about your frog. I would suggest you send a PM to Kurt. He receives a large amount of messages, but he could be able to help you more. Would it be possible for the time being to post a few pictures? It could always be helpful.

----------



----------


## John Clare

This frog sounds rather far gone.  You need to take it to an amphibian-familiar vet asap.

----------



----------


## Kurt

I echo John's advice. Sounds like either a baterial or fungal skin infection, either way, it needs to see a vet.

----------



----------


## ryanw

here is a picture of him it is easiest to spot near his head, i have got an appointment with a vet tomorow, its not a specialist vet but should be able to give me some baytril.

----------


## ryanw

> I echo John's advice. Sounds like either a baterial or fungal skin infection, either way, it needs to see a vet.


ive attached a photo of the frog now, please can you take a look. your opinion would be appreciate. many thanks

----------


## Mercedesherp

Tomato forgs secrete this very sticky substance when they are under extreme stress.
Wether while be eaten by a larger animal, or , any other example of stress including
environmental, or pathogenic. The exudation should be cleaned away from the frog as it may contribute to skin erosion.Sorry I did not see this earlier, but there is something very wrong when this " defensive behaviour" occurs.

----------



----------


## ryanw

:Big Applause:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile:  :Frog Smile: thanks to everyone who chipped in with their views on my poor frog. he is now in fine health! i thought you like to no. he is now the happiest, friendliest and definately greediest of all my tomatoes! i must also make special thanks to paul rust as without the frog first aid thread i dont think chilli would have pulled through. keep up the good work, all of you!
p.s anyone that has not read the frog first aid, i would higly reccomend it. in fact do it NOW! knowledge saves frog lives

----------


## Kurt

Thats awesome.

----------


## ConVexity

That makes me happy, I absolutely love Tomato Frogs! How's he doing, now? Still Have Him?

----------


## ryanw

tomato still going strong he seems to be the loudest and most active of my tomatoes he even now likes human contact

----------


## Poly

That's great to hear!  :Big Grin:  Hope he grows old!  :Smile:  I was actually just skimming through old Tomato Frog posts today, and read this one. Why not post some photos?  :Smile:

----------


## ryanw

> That's great to hear!  Hope he grows old!  I was actually just skimming through old Tomato Frog posts today, and read this one. Why not post some photos?


ill try and put some pics up at weekend

----------


## sharkseatzombies

Do you know where the first aid page is? I think I need it for my frog!

----------


## Kitten

I'm so glad your Tomato Frog is doing much better and thriving! I just picked up a tomato frog recently and not sure if male or female. I've read a little bit that females tend to be bigger and more colorful - is that true?

----------

